# Household & Yard Chores that I Enjoy



## Lon (Sep 11, 2015)

*Household & Yard Chores that I Enjoy 
*I don't know what it is about a vacuum cleaner, but give me a good one and I am ready to clean "Buckingham Palace". I can go and go and go, like the Energizer Bunny.
Cleaning toilets is another one, although not especially enjoyable, the results are satisfying. Dusting is another one that I actually enjoy. Washing windows and cleaning the oven I dislike. 
Love pruning trees, shrubs and bushes, but hate the pick up of debris. I don't like digging, raking or crawling around on all fours in the mud or dirt, nor do I like planting anything. Mowing a lawn (like vacuuming) is fun and I enjoy that. Of course I only do these things when the maid, butler and gardener have their day off and now that I just live in a apartment the yard chores are non existant.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 11, 2015)

I was talking to Jesus this morning. We were both saying that we enjoyed looking and smelling the beautiful
flowers in the garden.  The birds were singing and we agreed that it was a wonderful day.

Jesus finally said, "Excuse me but I have to finish mowing your lawn."


----------



## jujube (Sep 11, 2015)

Household & Yard Chores That I Enjoy.  0.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 11, 2015)

I love a sparkly clean toilet, tub, sink. I don't mind cleaning them.
Dusting (if done properly) is a workout - squatting, bending, etc. But very gratifying.
Cleaning the oven is the worst.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 11, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I was talking to Jesus this morning. We were both saying that we enjoyed looking and smelling the beautiful
> flowers in the garden.  The birds were singing and we agreed that it was a wonderful day.
> 
> Jesus finally said, "Excuse me but I have to finish mowing your lawn."



That's funny!


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 12, 2015)

I enjoy outdoor yard work best ... raking, mowing the lawn, and trimming bushes around the house.
Inside, not so much, especially dusting and vacuuming. .. those are chores!


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 12, 2015)

Bonnie said:


> I enjoy outdoor yard work best ... raking, mowing the lawn, and trimming bushes around the house.
> Inside, not so much, especially dusting and vacuuming. .. those are chores!



I am the same, Bonnie, mowing the yard is my therapy.


----------



## ndynt (Sep 12, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I was talking to Jesus this morning. We were both saying that we enjoyed looking and smelling the beautiful
> flowers in the garden.  The birds were singing and we agreed that it was a wonderful day.
> 
> Jesus finally said, "Excuse me but I have to finish mowing your lawn."


Ahhhh Falcon.   I can so relate.  Mowing I feel closer to the Lord than I ever do in a church, listening to someone preach.  We always have some good talks.  While I appreciate the smell of cut grass, the trees, birds and the sun.


----------



## twinkles (May 6, 2018)

when i had my own place i use to love working in the yard --i had an half acre to mow -i planted all-- kind of flowers and shrubs--i had the greenest grass on my street and i got a lot of compliments---i didnt mine cleaning or doing the oven --the only thing i didnt like was cleaning the   top of the oven you all but had to stand on your head to clean it.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 6, 2018)

Since I mostly take care of cleaning our apartment, when my wife is at work, I've got to know the vacuum, dusting cloths, dishwasher and washer/dryer very well. Thank the Lord I really get along with all of them. 

Don't have to do lawn work anymore, but when I did, had to use a gas operated push mower. Would much, much rather had a riding lawn mower! Those are so much fun to use, and............just give me my lunch and supper right on it. I'll stop for a second, leave the engine running, grab the food from someone and continue on mowing. Having a Bud Light in-hand while mowing on a hot day is great as well. Have headlights on the mower and I'll mow until midnight!


----------



## NancyNGA (May 6, 2018)

I always sing when I'm mowing.  No one can hear me that way.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 6, 2018)

ndynt said:


> Ahhhh Falcon.   I can so relate.  Mowing I feel closer to the Lord than I ever do in a church, listening to someone preach.  We always have some good talks.  While I appreciate the smell of cut grass, the trees, birds and the sun.


I think you missed the joke here.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 6, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Jesus finally said, "Excuse me but I have to finish mowing your lawn."


He does not mow my lawn, but HE sure does water it!!!


----------



## RadishRose (May 6, 2018)

Lon, next time the maid comes to vacuum your room, invite her to sit down and put up her feet while you do it. She or he will bless you!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 6, 2018)

I'm not much of a doer but I love the results!!!

The best is the nice clean sheets that have hung on the line in the fresh air and sunshine all day, well worth the effort!!!


----------



## squatting dog (May 6, 2018)

Any of you who would like to come over and help mow the yard, you're always welcome.


----------



## RadishRose (May 6, 2018)

What's that, the lower 40?

Dunno 'bout that. You should get some sweet little pygmy goats, they's so cute. Or Sheep!


----------



## Keesha (May 6, 2018)

Yes fresh sheets hung on the line are wonderful and worth the effort. You just have to hope your neighbours don’t start a fire.
Most inside chores I don’t like.
Most outside chores I do like. 

Gardening, raking, shoveling, chopping wood etc


----------



## RadishRose (May 6, 2018)

We're not allowed to burn here anymore. In large states like out on the plains you can but with only with inspection and a license. No trash burning. Trying to clean up the air and reduce fires.


----------



## Don M. (May 6, 2018)

I truly like to be outdoors...mowing the yard, gardening, cutting down dead trees for Winter firewood, etc., etc.  I can enjoy just walking around the yard in the Spring digging dandelions.  Winter is the worst part of the year...trapped indoors if it gets bitterly cold...and after about 3 days of that, it's time to go to the casino and lose some more money.


----------



## squatting dog (May 7, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> What's that, the lower 40?
> 
> Dunno 'bout that. You should get some sweet little pygmy goats, they's so cute. Or Sheep!
> 
> View attachment 51881



And if times get hard... good eating. (just kidding)


----------

